# Why won't IOS 10 install????



## sophmarn (Sep 17, 2016)

I've tried cleaning out storage but it still won't update PLSSSS HELP


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No error message? You should be trying to upgrade to 10.0.1. Being risk adverse I upgraded today through iTunes, as that seems safer with the problems that others have had.


----------

